# best way to grow/attach flame moss?



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi, I just got some of this moss and was curious as to what is the best way to grow it? Can it be attached to driftwood like most mosses with fishing line? Or, If I decide to grow it with wire mess, should i sandwich it between two pieces of the mess?


----------



## McgJosh (Jun 4, 2006)

Today I did a little expirement attaching moss to driftwood with super glue. So far it is holding well.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I have been growing flame moss for awhile. I lay the individual strands flat across wire mesh and wrap it with a small diameter fishing line. I find it grows to about 4-5 inches before the bottom portion starts to yellow from lack of light.


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

so, once its laid and tied to the mesh, is the moss facing up or under the mesh?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

RachPreach said:


> so, once its laid and tied to the mesh, is the moss facing up or under the mesh?


It's on top. I am about to retie all my moss today. I can take pictures if you'd like.


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

ok that would be cool. I think I understand though. I really dont want to go to the trouble of ordering wire mesh so I might get some plastic kind at walmart...would that work or do you know of somewhere I can get wire kind?


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

I have attached it to driftwood using cotton thread. The moss does attach to the wood but the hold isn't very strong. Some pieces hold tight but most will just come off if you pull very hard on it. If you wanted something more permanent you could just use fishing line.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

This is going to sound weird, but I have planted Flame Moss like stemplants, by pushing the lower end a little into the substrate. It attaches to the gravel, and then just grows upward. Like a flame, lol. :angryfire Looks a bit like little trees.


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

cool, i could try that too.

I would still like some info on where to find the wire mesh at somewhere local(walmart, homedepot, lowes...)


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

ya i have had pieces of it attach to my aquasoil also but not on purpose.


----------

